# newbie weight gain advise



## lm73 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi all so tomorrow will be the start of trying to eat,eat,eat and eat some more does this look like a good start

currently weigh 73kg want to pack some size on natty

here goes

meal 1

60g of oats

banana

meal 2

chicken sandwich on whole wheat bread

1 apple

Glass of full fat milk

meal 3

100g of pasta

1tin of tuna

some sweetcorn and peppers added

meal 4

banana

yogurt

glass of milk

meal 5 evening

rump steak

potatoes

mix veg

This is just a rough write up as I know I will need to adjust things and also add pre and post workout food

also will be snacking on nuts ect ect

also Im adding tablespoon of olive oil to meals

but just wondered if Im on the right tracks thanks in advance all


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello lm73

Looking at this briefly, I would suggest adding some protein source to meal 1 and 4

What I suggest is, looking at some of the other threads on bulking diets. If you need a pointer let me know and I send you some links


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks pretty good to me, as khani3 says could do with some more protein, maybe think about getting some whey.

Personally I think it's best to make gradual changes to your diet, for one your digestive system may struggle to adapt to a lot of change, you may find yourself feeling pretty sick, indigestion etc and give up, also if you're adding a lot of cals a lot of it will be fat, your body can only add so much muscle.

Good luck


----------



## lm73 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi thanks for the replys,Ive taken your comments/advise on board

Ive added some egg white to meal 1

but also Ive now got my whey to add into my diet

today is the third day of my diet and Im finding the food consumption ok

not saying its easy but Im manageing

many thanks for your replys :thumbup1:


----------



## Mrw26 (Oct 27, 2013)

Do you currently track your calorie intake daily?

If not, starting counting. Work out your BMR and make sure you a maintaining a surplus.

If your diet is sorted and you train well you should have no issues gaining.


----------



## lm73 (Jan 2, 2014)

Mrw26 said:


> Do you currently track your calorie intake daily?
> 
> If not, starting counting. Work out your BMR and make sure you a maintaining a surplus.
> 
> If your diet is sorted and you train well you should have no issues gaining.


hi yes useing my fitnesspal to keep track,been 600cals down each day but I have my weight gain now

which puts it up its only my first week but dont think Im doing bad

was lucky if I ate 3 meals a day going to leave it as it is for a few weeks see how things go

Training is going well again not easy put my gym buddy is really pushing me

so will see how things go


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

lm73 said:


> hi yes useing my fitnesspal to keep track,been 600cals down each day but I have my weight gain now
> 
> which puts it up its only my first week but dont think Im doing bad
> 
> ...


You should add some muscle pretty quick with what sounds a big change to your diet and hard training, stick to it and don't be afraid of asking for help if things don't go as you want straight away.

Good luck!


----------

